
Einstein's theory of happy living emerges in Tokyo note - sohkamyung
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/world/einstein-s-theory-of-happy-living-emerges-in-tokyo-note-9333938
======
miles
Here[0] is a much larger (2000x1333) image of the letter from an article[1] in
_The Japan Times_ for those who love period details like fonts, telegraphic
addresses, penmanship, etc.

And the tl;dr:

"Stilles bescheidenes Leben gibt mehr Glück als erfolgreiches Streben,
verbunden mit beständiger Unruhe."

translated as:

"A quiet and modest life brings more joy than a pursuit of success bound with
constant unrest."

[0] [https://www.japantimes.co.jp/wp-
content/uploads/2017/10/n-ei...](https://www.japantimes.co.jp/wp-
content/uploads/2017/10/n-einstein-a-20171023-870x580.jpg)

[1]
[https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2017/10/22/national/einste...](https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2017/10/22/national/einsteins-
theory-happy-living-emerges-tokyo-note/)

